# florida climb.....



## budroe69moni (Jan 29, 2003)

has anyone ever tried to organize 
a rec. climb on this site before?????
there seems to be more and more 
climbers from florida here and i know 
that the rest of y'all are getting tired 
of the cold. what do you think?????
good or bad idea?????
budroe


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jan 29, 2003)

I've been meaning to contact Seminole County parks department and find out what might be involved in getting permission to climb The Senator. I stopped by over the weekend and it isn't as tall as I remember- only 126'. But it's 17.5' diameter and doesn't get much skinnier for the first 90'. And it IS the biggest cypress tree in the USA.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jan 29, 2003)

VERY GOOD


----------



## mikecross23 (Jan 29, 2003)

???? Right! I'm game.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 29, 2003)

DO it wah the rec guys call a Ninja climb.

Get a small group togetheron Saturday to get the gear together and get everyone on the same page.

Early sunday morning you go out to the park and do a climb, maybe getting any hazard deadwood out of the tree while your there 

Make sure everyone has proper PPE and atire so you look lik a bunch of pro tree people out for a little cross training.

I seen it once where the cops came up thinking it was a bunch of kids, after I talked to them a while they thought it was so cool they would like to do it too. Never got the chance to help them out though.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jan 30, 2003)

Hmmmm- I like the idea of a Ninja climb.


----------



## TREETX (Jan 30, 2003)

I thought the biggest Taxodium distichum was in Cat Island Louisiana. I think it is short but a real fatty.

The biggest Taxodium muncronatum is El Tule in Oxaca.

I think one of the most important organizational steps is finding the right person to ask for permission. You do not want to ask too low but not too high either.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jan 30, 2003)

Mike, you work with the state,pull some strings man.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm up for a fun climb!! Tell me when and where???

I'll be in Tallahassee on 2/22 taking the ISA cert arborist test, and also doing some work for a relative who lives just outside of Tallahasse, I've been meaning to get in touch with one of you guys in the area who can do some chipping for me. 
Greg


----------



## mikecross23 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monkeypuzzle _
> *Mike, you work with the state,pull some strings man. *



Yeah puzzlemonkey  (he he) I'll get right on it. My eager staff of do gooders are always ready to do back flips for me. Maaannnnnn, I ain't got no strings to pull. I'm tha low man on the totum poll just tryin' to get up out of hear and do some work I really enjoy. I did get a phone # for the Seminole County parks dep. but they are closed. I'll keep you fellers (get it) (ha ha) posted!


----------



## mikecross23 (Jan 30, 2003)

*Hey folks,*

Here is the web site for "The Senator". 

http://www.co.seminole.fl.us/parks/bigtree.asp


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 30, 2003)

I got an email from Champion Trees. Guess asite is too buisy now to plan ninja climbs on 

One concern brought up is that the Senentor tree is not physicaly sound. The pictures on the site Mike linked look that way to me.

Looking at the park rules it is not expressly unlawful to climb trees in the park, but they can get you for breaking twigs. Best find a less public tree that is better suited to group climbing


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jan 31, 2003)

Why don't you guys go to Greg's relative's house and do some actual tree work?


----------



## mikecross23 (Jan 31, 2003)

WORK!?!?!  What's that?


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2003)

Multiple climbers actually doing work sounds expensive to me. I want to keep expenses down --mainly get my test paid for. But I've never been there, when I see what they want done I may need to call in some help. E-mail me some phone numbers please!!! 
Thanks
Greg


----------



## mikecross23 (Jan 31, 2003)

*Houston, we have contact. . .*

I called the parks dept. in charge of Big Tree Park "The Home of the Senator," and spoke w/ someone. I was suprised that I did not get a negative response about a recreational climb. Too bad the lady I spoke w/ is not in charge. The manager is out until Monday so I will call then and speak w/ him. Wish me luck!


----------



## mikecross23 (Feb 5, 2003)

I called and spoke to the manager of the parks department about climbing "The Senator". WOW! What a jerk! ! ! ! ! ! ! I just got off the phone and man, am I ticked off. He raised his voice at me and said that it would be degrading and a disgrace to this 3,500 year old tree to have people just climbing it like it's a rock. He had no room to hear me out and might as well have told me to go stick my rope where the sun don't shine. I introduced myself as an arborist from Tallahassee and stated that I have a # of arborist from around the state that would like to participate in a educational recreational climb. He stopped listening when he heard recreational climb and started on and on about how the only people to climb this tree are those taking "scientific samples for cloning purposes." He said, "The scientists are truely doing a wonderful thing and no one will climb this tree just to climb it." I told him that our climbing would not hurt the tree in any way and that we will use ropes to access the top. He said, "Yeah, the scientists use ropes too." I told him that we would remove any dead wood or overhead hazards from The Senator in good will for the use of the park. He didn't like that either. I told him that we have 1/2 mill liability insurance coverage too, but he didn't like that either. I told him that the printed rules of the park did not say anywhere that climbing was not allowed. So when all seemed final, and I was ready to tell him to F off, I said, "I don't understand." The only answer he had was, "That it is just degrading to this tree to have people climbing it just to climb it."

Ok, I understand his love for this tree, but he obviously doesn't understand our love for trees.  

I see two options. . .

1. We could wait 2 months, have someone else call back and play Dr. Treeman. We'll bring white lab coats and yellow rubber gloved and big goddy eye goggles. Maybe then he'll let us climb it!

2. Or, we could just plan the ninja climb as previously mentioned!

Sorry folks, I tried! ! !


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 5, 2003)

Why don't one of the areas boys go over there with some 'binos and inspect the tree first.

I've had a few emails from concerned people about climber risk with this tree. The trunk is hollow and the last risk assesment taken had arbo's rapping down into the cavity to inspect the inside.

The pictures linked to this site lead me to beleive that I would not climb it. 

I'm not saying don't do it, just have a qualified person scout it out. Maybe go do some other trees first and get your group coordination down before atempting something difficult.

BTW, those people associated with the tree are watching the site...

Maybe you could show them the Smithsonian article with Pete, Gerry, and the other rec climbers.


----------



## mikecross23 (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks JPS, I've cooled off now. I think it would just be better to find a different location if we want to do something like this. The manager of the parks department made it very clear to me that we can not climb this tree.

Anyone have an idea of any good places to meet at?
Orlando's centralized location would have been great!

-Mike-


----------



## budroe69moni (Feb 5, 2003)

nice try mike! if not "the senator".......
how about the florida champion live oak. 

http://www.championtrees.org/champions/oakliveFL.htm 

i've got no idea where this is but it looks like a great
climb. any know where in florida this beauty is?????
let us know!!!!
budroe 

p.s. it's hard to keep a good climber down 
we'll find one!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2003)

Orlando is not bad for me 2.5hrs away. Brian, any good live oaks you can set us up in?? Plenty of good climbing trees here in Jax too. I know of some nice oaks with plenty of spread and some decent height (60'-70') that we could get into. My favorite customer has a huge lot on the river that is just beautiful and I'm sure she would love to have us.
Skrew the senator and the geek behind the desk!! No free tree work for you!!! 
Greg


----------



## mikecross23 (Feb 5, 2003)

> _
> Skrew the senator and the geek behind the desk!! No free tree work for you!!!
> Greg [/B]_


_

Right on Boss! ! !_


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 5, 2003)

From the link you posted; 


> The Cellon Live Oak was named for its former
> owner, Ralph W. Cellon, and now sits in Cellon
> Oak Park, owned by Alachua County, three miles
> south of LaCrosse, Florida.



La Cross is where 121 and 235 come together north of Gainsville, east of high springs.

mapquest:
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...7TfQx0t7N+elB4Yjd8DiNZ7MKkZUdRxlLq0aNPJXpNj56


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2003)

Check this one out, I know of about 3-4 in this size range in Jax, but I bet there are a lot more. Problem is with trees in this size range they have typically been cabled all over the place. http://www.jaxfountain.com/oak.htm

Here is a drawing of the same tree that you can buy:
http://www.arboresque.com/treaty_oak.htm

Greg


----------



## treeclimber165 (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks for checking about the Senator, Mike. As mentioned before, it isn't a particularly difficult climb. Just a 100' trunk with a big hole and a scrawny top. 

Jax or Gainesville is OK with me! Live oaks are a lot of fun to climb and several climbers can be on different leads of the tree without getting tangled. I had a blast with Mike and Monkeypuzzle in Tallahassee last Saturday and the tree was beautiful! I can't show the picture with Monkeypuzzle's face without his consent but here is one of me just hanging around.


----------



## Stumper (Feb 6, 2003)

I guess those Karl Kuemmerling saddles aren't too stable!


----------



## mikecross23 (Feb 6, 2003)

Stumper, 
Don't blame the Karl Kuemmerling saddle, it was all the Jose Quervo he had before going up!!!! 

-Mike-


----------



## Ibuki-Germany (Feb 7, 2003)

*Florida climb*

hi, looking for my posting at the top- maybe we will climb sometime together


----------



## treeclimber165 (Feb 11, 2003)

OK, who is going to find a tree for us to climb? Work has been spotty and slow lately and I'm itching for more air time. I'm thinking north Florida might be more convenient to more guys here, we might even draw in a couple Georgia guys. I'm willing to drive 3-4 hours for another fun climb like the one we had in Tallahassee a couple weeks ago.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 11, 2003)

I got a big oak here that the owner will let people climb for a hazard deadwood. 

Just can't see it right now for all the snow coming down


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Feb 11, 2003)

I got a e-mail from the Restoration Specialist at Tate's Hell State Forest today about finding some old gowth Longleaf Pines to climb. Most seem to be on private land and he did offer help contacting the land owners. 

I have heard there are some impressive trees in that swamp, among other things.


http://www.fl-dof.com/state_forests/Tates_Hell.htm


----------



## treespec (Feb 11, 2003)

*Rec climb*

Why don't ya'll contact floridaisa.org and see if you can plan a rec climb. They in turn can contact the media for some good pr. and photos.


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2003)

*Proposed date......2/23*

Brian and I have been trading e-mails, and I threw out the date of 2/23 when I'll be in Tallahassee (close to MonkeyP and Mike), who else can make it?? Mike/Monkey are you guys free, and can you find us a tree?? 2 trees close together would be cool I'd like to set up a zip line for a traverse. 
Greg


----------



## treeclimber165 (Feb 11, 2003)

*I'm there!*

Sounds great! I'm game for that huge live oak again or maybe something in Tate's Hell state park or anything else you find.

Looks like Mike Cross and Monkeypuzzle are hosting a tree party!!
 
Maybe we can start digging through our toys, er..... I mean tools and start thinking about what kinds of stuff we can set up. I can use my Mini-Traxion for setting up a haul line to bring up the soda cooler. The traverse line sounds fun too!

MP- you gotta get your own Pantin though. I missed having mine last time since it was on YOUR foot the whole day!


----------



## mikecross23 (Feb 11, 2003)

23rd IT IS! There's a big public park here in Tallahassee called Tom Brown Park. Two live oak trees stand about 150' or less apart in a very secluded place. I've been climbing one of them. They are in an open field w/ mountain bike trails crossing through it. The trees are big enough to comfortably house 2 or 3 climbers each and maybe 4 w/ a few tangles. There's a lot of other's to climb too but these are my favorites in the park. I'll get MP to help scope out some other possiblilities. If anyone is interested and needs info., send me a personal message and we'll figure it out. I can bring a cooler w/ plenty of drinks and my girlfriend/ex (whatever she is) offered to make some lunch food or bring subs for everyone.The more the merrier! 

Hope to hear from everyone!


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Feb 11, 2003)

Freedom is my middle name!!!


----------



## treeclimber165 (Feb 13, 2003)

*So who else is coming?*

We got 4 so far. 
Mike or Monkeypuzzle- Which day, Sat or Sun? or both? Greg said he was taking his ISA certification test Saturday, dunno what times.


----------



## budroe69moni (Feb 13, 2003)

i'm gonna have to take a rain check on 
this one fellas. got alot of stuff going on
that weekend. y'all better take tons of 
pix!!!!! 
budroe


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Feb 13, 2003)

The test starts at 8:30am and is over at 1:00pm....????? on Sat. 22nd. 


The best time for me is anytime


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Feb 13, 2003)

Dam it! my bad


----------



## mikecross23 (Feb 14, 2003)

I've got a wedding on Saturday (not my wedding! ) Sunday would be best for me.


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2003)

I can do either day, my tree work got canceled
Greg


----------



## treeclimber165 (Feb 14, 2003)

Sunday the 23rd then? Gotta have Mike there, just for grins if nothing else.  I'm hoping some other climbers within driving distance will join in. Any South GA climbers want to have some fun?

Greg- Treework cancelled? I thought you were going to Tally for your ISA exam?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 14, 2003)

Hmmm, it would cost me around 160 for a round trip...maybe a short vacation?


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Feb 14, 2003)

JPS, is that flying into Tally?


----------



## treeclimber165 (Feb 15, 2003)

JPS- I may be able to help pitch in a couple bucks towards your air fare. If nothing else, to get a chance to watch and listen to you show us some of your toys! When we were in NC we didn't have much time for that stuff, as The Dweeb had us working on different properties most of the time. Easier to explore and try out new gear when there isn't a job schedule to follow.

(I may not be able to pitch in much, gas is up to $1.65 per gallon here and I'm 300 miles away- $60 fuel for me. Let's hope I have a busy week!)


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2003)

Brian-- Tree work for relatives was scheduled for the day of the test, but now they will be out of town and want to hold off for a few weeks. Luckily I'm only about 2.5hrs away.

Mike/Monkey If you guys have figured out where we are going to be climbing post the street adrs so I can print a map out from Mapquest.com , also what time do you guys want to get out there?

JPS--come on down!! Weather in Jax today was a beautiful 75 with clear sky and a nice breaze. hope it is this nice next weekend. Not uncommon in N.Fla for the temp to be 75 on monday and 30 on Thursday.

Greg


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 15, 2003)

Oops, I meant like $260. I was joking.

To Orlando, I think, I seen in the papers 120 one way. I checked Orbitz and it is 271 total through them, 233 to Tampa. JAX & TLH are over 300.

The drive is around 18 hrs to the lake city area

But if a few of you could come up with a few days of work to pay for the trip, I'd be up for it. 

I'll bring my rigging gear too.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 15, 2003)

Give TCI a little time, I hear that they are in their own little universe.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Feb 16, 2003)

Brian, what do you think about climbing the Live oak again? I also have a BIG LLoblolly pine thats a fun climb. Start at this pine, go over to the Live oak (.25 mile) then head for lunch(my treat) and climb some more on Mike's trees at Tom Brown Park. We could meet at the same post office,I will e-mail Greg the address of said post office. Speak to me!


----------



## treeclimber165 (Feb 16, 2003)

¼ mile is a long ways to set up a traverse line. Can we get a rope long enough to stretch from the pine to the live oak?  

Wherever you think, MP. It's your neighborhood so you know what's there better than enyone else here. Depending on when you want to hook up on Sunday, I will either get up extra early or else head up Sat. night.


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow, looks fun, I've never climbed such a limby pine. 
Looking forward to it!
Greg


----------



## mikecross23 (Feb 17, 2003)

*Hey Folks!*

I've been out of the loop for the last few days, my internet has been down and I've been too busy to figure out the problem. I like MP's plan of attack for Sunday. Meet at the post office and jump from tree to tree. Why climb one when we could climb more!


----------



## TREETX (Feb 17, 2003)

I took your idea and ran with it. We had a rec climb on sunday morning with just 3 of us here in Austin. More should turn out on Saturday. It is great to climb with others outside of the normal daily circle.

We set up a 40' mark for footlocking. Nothing like footlocking with those who can bust out a 20 second time. Very humbling. Practice!! Helped perfect the whole micro pulley slack tender too.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Feb 17, 2003)

Glad to hear it, Nate. Climbing trees seems to be a rather solitary profession. We rarely get the opportunity to actually climb with other experienced climbers to compare techniques and tricks. 

I'm truly enjoying my recent surge in fascination with climbing. When I was in my early 30's climbing for Davey, my entire life goal was to retire from climbing before I hit 35. I almost made it due to my fall almost 3 years ago, but got drawn back in a year ago for the money after I was mostly healed. What I've learned about climbing in the last year has allowed me to enjoy my work more than ever before and now I don't ever want to quit! I feel like a sponge when it comes to learning more and more new stuff to make climbing easier and more fun. And sharing what I've learned is like 10X better than learning!
:angel:


----------



## treeclimber165 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Can't wait!*

I'm looking forward to Sunday, I can't wait! Looks like we have 4 confirmed so far- myself, Mike, MP, and Greg. 
Mahk, are you or any of your climbing buddies going to be able to make it? 
I picked up a new 150' hank of eXTC from my Vermeer guy last week. It was old stock and clearance priced. It's itching to get broken in on a monster Live oak! I've never used eXTC before but I've heard good things about it. It was Tom Dunlap's rope of choice before he tried the Fly.

I'm not working today so I'm going to swing by that electrical supply place and pick up some extra shrink tubing in case any of you guys need some for your splicing. I can pick up an extra Pantin at Vermeer also. If none of you buy it I can keep it for a spare. Man, I can't help but spend money on days I'm not climbing!


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Feb 19, 2003)

I'll buy it! Will I get the same deal as that Gibbs?


----------



## budroe69moni (Feb 20, 2003)

*y'all suck!!!!!*

man, i'm the one who started this stinking
thread and now i'm the only one not going 
this sucks!!!!!! 
jelous in vero,
budroe 
p.s. have a great time boys!!!!!!! y'all better take
tons of pix!!!!!


----------



## TREETX (Feb 20, 2003)

Amen Brian. Rained out today. Can't wait until I can work again - not so I will be making money near as much as then I won't be spending money. Flights are super cheap again. I found a roundtrip from Austin to Europe for $370!!


----------



## Mahk (Feb 20, 2003)

It's a no-go for the north Georgia crowd. 

Mahk


----------



## mikecross23 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: y'all suck!!!!!*



> _Originally posted by budroe69moni _
> *man, i'm the one who started this stinking
> thread and now i'm the only one not going
> this sucks!!!!!!
> ...





We should have another climb in a month or two closer to central Florida!!!


----------



## budroe69moni (Feb 20, 2003)

that sounds great to me!!!!!
i'm starting a new job monday.....
w/ weekends off!!!!!! 1st time in 9
years!!!!this way a little road trip 
on the weekends will work for me .
budroe :


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2003)

I went to Monticello this morning to take the Cert Arbo test, and came home in a downpour. I was worried about tomorrow being rained out but pulled a forecast and it looks like a beautiful day. http://www.weather.com/weather/hourbyhour/USFL0423?begHour=8&begDay=54

See everyone 10am tomorrow morning at the post office. 

I'm going to a wedding reception tonight, it is so hard to be good at an open bar.... --My goal: No hangover!!! 
Greg


----------



## treeclimber165 (Feb 22, 2003)

If yer too hung over, we'll rig a pulley system and drag yer butt up the tree! 
I can't wait for tomorrow! Several experienced climbers, lots of gear, huge trees and NO SCHEDULE! What more could an arbo-addict wish for?!


----------



## budroe69moni (Feb 23, 2003)

sooooooo........
how was the climb????????
we want details.
budroe


----------



## mikecross23 (Feb 23, 2003)

You missed out Budroe! It was a beatiful day w/ a nice breeze most the entire day. Started at the jumbo pine that monkeypuzzle posted a picture of a few threads back. Then moved on to the gargantuan live oak. It swallowed all of us in the canopy. We stopped and got a bite and then Greg and monkeypuzzle and another climber had to jet. Brian and I set up a zip line in the late afternoon and played on it 'till the sun was hightailin' it home. Had a great time and can't wait to do it again with some more folks!!! 

Too bad for Brian, he probably just now is getting home at 10:00 
or so. 

Thanks for askin'
-Mike-


----------



## treeclimber165 (Feb 23, 2003)

I just got home about 15 minutes ago, long drive but worth it. The zipline was the BEST! We used a 180' line I had and set up about a 150' run from about 30' high in one tree to about 12' high in another tree. Once we got all the slack out, our speeds increased quite nicely. What a rush! We had my lifeline set up for SRT in the first tree so we could get to the starting point and another line in the second tree so we could rappel to the ground. We both kept going back over and over till we were too tired to climb up for another ride. I'm bushed!


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2003)

I just wanted to say thanks to Mike, Steve, and Brian, I had a great time. Sounds like I should have stuck around for the zipline, I bet you guys had a ball. I'm sold on the pantin, I'll have one by the end of the week.
Greg


----------



## SpikeSupra (Feb 24, 2003)

So who is the best climber????

greg, what's the deal the pantin, srt? Why not just run a footloop up to the hand ascender?


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2003)

Spike, long time no post. You should have been there!
--Best climber... There was this squirrle scurrying all over the place he was impressive... Mike is also a great climber... Steve had to work so he didn't climb with us (worked out for me, I got to use his pantin)
--The Pantin is a foot ascender, a loop on a handled ascender, does not come close to the action of a Pantin. Search "Pantin", I'm sure you'll find all you ever wanted to know about the use of it.
Greg


----------



## mikecross23 (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpikeSupra _
> *greg, what's the deal the pantin, srt? Why not just run a footloop up to the hand ascender? *


 
I started w/ a loop running from the handled ascender. I didn't like that at all but made due until I got a pantin. The pantin makes it easier for me to keep my body in line w/ my climbing rope, thus creating a more efficient step. When I was using the footloop, I had a hard time pushing straight up. My foot would push down and out instead of just down wasting a lot of my energy. Since the pantin attaches directly below your body, it makes it easier for me. You've just got to get one and try it!!! 
It doesn't get in my way while climbing and I usually jump in the truck and forget to take it off b/c it goes so unnoticed until needed. It takes the hump out of air humping b/c you can use it for SRT or a traditional looped method.

-Mike-


----------



## mikecross23 (Feb 24, 2003)

Hey Spike,
Are you the same Spikesupra from Orlando?

-Mike-


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm having trouble working the Pantin into my climbing. Using it on the traditional doubled rope system, if I want to advance up the rope 10' or 15', it doesn't seem to help. It takes time to attach then big kicks only move you half the distance. You also need to be hanging off the rope completely, as opposed to just pulling one leg of the rope, where you can pull with your arms and kind use your feet to walk up the tree or thrust. The pantin also comes off unexpectedly, sometimes.

With SRT, I have trouble too. It may be I need more practice or I lack coordination, but it seems clumsy. Part of my problem is my handled ascender suck.
Are you guys using a foot loop and a pantin, or just one leg with a pantin? 
Any other advice would be appriciated.


----------



## mikecross23 (Feb 24, 2003)

Maas,
I had a hard time w/ the rope coming out of the pantin at first too. Now I try to use the same rythematic motion for every step which helps me keep the rope clipped in. A simple downward push on the rope with your thumb and it should snap right into the rope grab. I've also learned to just flip my foot and release the rope when time. For those short 10' or 15' foot ascents I usually don't use the pantin, but sometimes will depending on how tired I am. I also put my left foot on the trunk for added stability and balance while I step up on the pantin (almost like body thrusting w/ one leg and steping up on the pantin at the same time.) Never liked the foot loop. I found the pantin clumsy at first but it gets easier the more I use it. 

-Mike-


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Mar 10, 2003)

Tree dudes Mikecross23 in the tree, Greg in red,and the one and only Treeclimber165 kneeling and a climbing buddy of mc23 looking up.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Mar 10, 2003)

Nice shot of mc23,Greg, and Treeclimber165.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monkeypuzzle _
> *Nice shot of mc23,Greg, and Treeclimber165. *


Mike's lookin' cool there!


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Mar 10, 2003)

The BIG Live oak. That is Greg from Jax. Fla.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Mar 10, 2003)

Greg one more time!


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Mar 10, 2003)

Treeclimber165 playing tree rat


----------



## treeclimber165 (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monkeypuzzle _
> *Greg one more time! *


That white rope with green/ yellow flecks to Greg's left belongs to a squirrel. He's sitting in the top of the tree chewing on an acorn and watching birds.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Mar 10, 2003)

Treeclimber165 perched.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 10, 2003)

One leg with a pantin here.
It's slow but sure.
The nice thing about the rope kicking out easy is getting rid of it when you need to.


----------



## mikecross23 (Mar 10, 2003)

Cool Pics Monkeypuzzle I sure had a great time that day!


----------

